# panel sticker.



## electricalperson

have any photos?


----------



## RIVETER

Electric Al said:


> Many years ago one of my suppliers ( cant remember which ) gave me some panel stickers. This is what was on them.
> 
> ACHTUNG!!!
> 
> FUSENBOX
> 
> IST VERBOTEN GEFINGERPOKEN
> 
> MITTENGRABBEN VIL BLOWEN FUSEN
> 
> UND SCHNAPPEN VIRES
> 
> MIT OUTGEPOUF UN SPITZEN-SPARKEN.


Bist du ein Deutcher? Ich bin.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon

that's a joke thing man. I remember seeing that same thing when i was a kid. I thought it was funny back then....


----------



## RIVETER

Buddha In Babylon said:


> that's a joke thing man. I remember seeing that same thing when i was a kid. I thought it was funny back then....


I know. I learned that when I was told that the german word for virgin was GUTTEN TITE.


----------



## Electric Al

No photos of the sticker, I remember it was white with red lettering.My memory has a short in it!


----------



## william1978

:yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## MDShunk

Yeah, that's been around a while. I've mostly seen it, instead of "fusenbox", it will say "das electronicon".


----------



## BuzzKill

RIVETER said:


> Bist du ein Deutcher? Ich bin.


Ich bin der ubermensch.


----------



## MDShunk

Another very similar one that you'll see a lot is:

Achtung!

Alles touristen und non-technishen looken peepers! 
Das machine is nicht fur der fingerpoken und mittengrabben. Is easy schnappen der springenwerk, blowenfusen und popencorken mit spitzen sparken und flitzenflamen.

Das machine is diggen by experten only. Is nicht fur gerwerken by das dummkopfen. Das rubbernecken sightseeren keepen das cottenpiken hands in das pockets. 

Relaxen und watchen das blinkenlights.


----------



## Electric Al

ANY OTHER FUNNY ELECTRICAL STICKERS?:laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

MDShunk said:


> Another very similar one that you'll see a lot is:
> 
> Achtung!
> 
> Alles touristen und non-technishen looken peepers!
> Das machine is nicht fur der fingerpoken und mittengrabben. Is easy schnappen der springenwerk, blowenfusen und popencorken mit spitzen sparken und flitzenflamen.
> 
> Das machine is diggen by experten only. Is nicht fur gerwerken by das dummkopfen. Das rubbernecken sightseeren keepen das cottenpiken hands in das pockets.
> 
> Relaxen und watchen das blinkenlights.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## andycivil

Electric Al said:


> No photos of the sticker, I remember it was white with red lettering.My memory has a short in it!


Red with white lettering?

I came across this in a video I took of my childhood home; my friend Tim Saxby gave it to me, I think. I had screwed it to the fuse box cabinet. I wondered, if I did a google search whether anyone else would have mentioned one of these... and up you came.

So here is my photo, it's skewed and crummy because it's a frame from a video. The thing was metal with enamelled paint.

Here's the actual text, so that other people searching will find it. (I nearly missed you because you put "blowenfuse" as two words).



> ACHTUNG FUSEN BOX!
> Ist Verboten Gefingerpoken
> Mittengraben Vil Blowenfuse und Shnappen der Vires Mit outgepouf und Spitzensparke


----------



## Josue

andycivil said:


> Red with white lettering?
> 
> I came across this in a video I took of my childhood home; my friend Tim Saxby gave it to me, I think. I had screwed it to the fuse box cabinet. I wondered, if I did a google search whether anyone else would have mentioned one of these... and up you came.
> 
> So here is my photo, it's skewed and crummy because it's a frame from a video. The thing was metal with enamelled paint.
> 
> Here's the actual text, so that other people searching will find it. (I nearly missed you because you put "blowenfuse" as two words).


What does that mean?


Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## The Lightman

Josue said:


> What does that mean?


Do not touch!


----------



## andycivil

Josue said:


> What does that mean?


Well isn't that an interesting question! It's supposed to be fairly clear what it means. The joke is that it's quite understandable to an English person, and yet it sounds like it's written in German.The style is supposed to be reminiscent of old World War II movies with the strict German army characters. In explaining it, I realise that they have used a wide range of tricks to achieve the goal.

1. Words that are so common that you're supposed to know what they mean:
Achtung! - Attention!
Ist Verboten - Is Forbidden
Und - And
Mit - With
Der - The

2. English words mis-spelt to give them a german accent:
Vil - Will
Vires -Wires

3. English words with '-en' added on the end to make them sound German
Poken - poke
Graben - grab
Shnappen - snap
Fusen - fuse

3. Words that are actually english but mimic German words (with a random meaning)
Mitten - means 'hands' i.e. "mitts off!" but sounds like "mit" (with)
Spitzen - means 'spits' but sounds like "Spitze" (peak of a mountain)
Outgepouf - means 'puff out' but sounds like "Auspuff" (exhaust)
Shnappen - means 'snapping' but sounds like "Schnaps" (alcoholic drink)

4. Use of German verb constructions with english word parts to give the illusion of German:
gefingerpoken - to poke fingers
Mittengraben - grabbing with mitts

Additionally, they've capitalised many words (this makes it look German because they capitalise nouns) and added two fake umlauts (the accents).

Finally, here's a translation:
ACHTUNG FUSEN BOX! / Attention fuse box!
Ist Verboten Gefingerpoken / Is forbidden to poke fingers
Mittengraben Vil Blowenfuse / Grabbing with mitts will blow fuse
und Shnappen der Vires / and snap the wires
Mit outgepouf und Spitzensparke / with out-puffing and spitting sparks

Man... when I got it 35 years ago, I never thought I'd analyse it in that detail - or post it to an "Internet".


----------



## oldtimer

I posted that, one year ago. I still can't find my original stickers like that.

Do any of you have the original stickers? Do you remember which supplier gave them out?


----------



## frenchelectrican

oldtimer said:


> I posted that, one year ago. I still can't find my original stickers like that.
> 
> Do any of you have the original stickers? Do you remember which supplier gave them out?


 
I have see it couple in European area and If I go in Germany for some reason I will try to get it one way or other but senice quite few years they did change the symbol so it more a international symbol and it is will be in triangle format and it will have either red letter with white background or viseverisa one of the two depending on the system voltage.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## andycivil

oldtimer said:


> I posted that, one year ago. I still can't find my original stickers like that.


And I'm so glad you did "oldtimer" - without your one-year-old thread, I wouldn't have been able to 'meet' other people who knew this sticker! :thumbsup:



oldtimer said:


> I posted that, one year ago. I still can't find my Do any of you have the original stickers? Do you remember which supplier gave them out?


To my amazement, I found my own sticker (mine is actually an enamelled plate) and it has stuff on the back, too. I never realised, because I screwed it to my fuse box in about 1970 and didn't take it off until my last parent died in 2001!


----------

